
How to steal $2,999.99 in less than 2 minutes with Venmo and Siri - adamnemecek
http://www.martinvigo.com/steal-2999-99-minute-venmo-siri/
======
aeharding
I love exploits like these because anyone could figure them out/understand
them with a little bit of logic and intuition. No programming background
required. (Maybe some automation scripting.)

It's somewhere between Heartbleed and social engineering.

